# Ketamine Coma????/an absurd theory???



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

This is an article i found about Ketamine being used to treat chronic pain disorders. People are essentially put into a coma for 5 to 7 days which apparently 'resets' the brain,almost like restarting a computer, thus eliminating the pain. Now im not supporting this one way or the other cause it sounds silly to think a dissociative drug could help a dissociative disorder, but it was still interesting. I just read it and thought i wonder if this could reset our brains, maybe come out of the coma and be back to normal, it could in theory reset our dissociation mechanism. I wonder if any one has heard about this and what your thoughts might be.

Tuesday, August 30, 2005

K-Holes Can Be a Good Thing

An American doctor and two German colleagues are exploring the use of week-long ketamine comas as treatment for serious chronic pain.

The patients, who go to Germany for the procedure, are given ketamine intravenously and hooked up to a ventilator. The American doctor who is leading research on the procedure says that spending a week comatose effectively resets the link between pain sensory neurons and the brain. This seems to be key in helping people who have a particular condition called reflex sympathetic dystrophy, which creates intense pain by changing the structure of pain neurons so they fire much more than they would normally.

Other doctors are experimenting with outpatient or shorter-term ketamine treatments, but it sounds like the 7-day treatment is what has worked best so far for serious cases. That treatment can't be done in the U.S., however, because FDA rules allow for only 2-day use while the patient is awake.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm not sure if there's any link between DP/DR (i.e. Dissociative conditions) and Chronic Pain Disorders. Care to educate me?

I think it could be used to treat dissociative conditions, and I can tell you what I know about the "K-Hole" (This is all second-hand information, take it with a grain of salt):

Basically its said to put you in a state where "meta-programming" is possible. You literally gain 5-th dimensional awareness. It is possible in this state to choose a possible course of action for your life and watch it play out in the future. When you've seen the possible consequences you can go back to your current state and choose a new course, once again seeing it play out.

This state could definately be used to help with DP/DR IMO, but then it could also be dangerous as its basically excacerbating the "condition" to start with and can become adictive.


----------

